# Native marginal pond plant in Ohio



## pweifan (Jun 23, 2007)

I found this plant growing alongside some L. palustris and P. hydropiperoides. Even though the leaf shape is similar to Bocopa, these leaves are more "dainty" (plus I don't think Bocopa grown in OH). I'm not convinced it's aquatic, it was just growing with other plants that I know do well in the aquarium. It's really pretty. Any thoughts?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

_Hypericum_, aka St. John's Wort. Impossible to say which one for sure, though not that many have parallel veins as far as I know.


----------



## pweifan (Jun 23, 2007)

Thank you for the help. I see what you mean about figuring out which one... there are way too many! I'm guessing it won't survive in the tank then?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Might. There are two I know of that can grow submerged. Had some _H. ellipticum_ going that way a few years ago. You could keep it going and flower it for a possible ID.


----------



## pweifan (Jun 23, 2007)

OK, I think I'll throw one stem in the tank and the rest I'll try to produce flowers. Thanks again, Cavan.


----------

